
Show HN: Covid-19 Status in the United States - r_stream
https://covid2019vir.us
======
skysea
Linking source of data would be great since there are too much fake
information about Covid-19 on internet.

~~~
r_stream
Thanks! For the top graph that info is under the "details about this data"
details/summary element.

